# Hey bmw let me fix your new 5



## Spom3 (Mar 28, 2003)

not a perfect photoshop but thats the idea


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Spom3 said:


> *not a perfect photoshop but thats the idea *


HOLY $HIT :yikes:

CHRIS BANGLE, YOUR FIRED!

SPOM3, YOUR HIRED

You just made the car look 10x better. NO JOKE:bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That's supposed to be better?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *That's supposed to be better?  *


Hell YES

The headlights aren't in the windshield


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *something still needs to be done about the front turnsignals. *


...and the slab sides, the Acura/Subaru tail lights, the longer front/rear overhangs, the funny Z3esque hood creases...


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Spom3, yours is an admirable effort, but I fear it's too late to do much about the design of the 5er.

There is ONE guy who I hesitate to call --- except as a last resort ---- although in this case I may just call him in to deal with it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

It looks melted.... 

nice try though...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Melted??

It looks like it rammed the business end of a garbage truck! :rofl:

Chris


----------

